# New Blower (All Nighter)



## Jay106n (Nov 18, 2015)

I picked up a new Dayton blower (61 cfm) for my moe all nighter and installed it today. What a difference! My basement is about 5 degrees warmer than it usually is on a full load of oak and i just threw in a few sticks of pine. I went all of last winter without a blower.


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Nov 18, 2015)

Jay106n said:


> I picked up a new Dayton blower (61 cfm) for my moe all nighter and installed it today. What a difference! My basement is about 5 degrees warmer than it usually is on a full load of oak and i just threw in a few sticks of pine. I went all of last winter without a blower.




Just watched a video on the moe all nighter, cool stove.


----------



## Applesister (Nov 18, 2015)

Can we have a picture of the blower? And the moe all nighter?
Im clueless. Need pics


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 18, 2015)

Mine is an All Nighter "Mid Moe", they came in various sizes (. Mine takes up to 21" logs. It is solid and heavy duty steal plate. They are Connecticut made from the All Nighter Stove Co. in the 1970's and went out of business in the 90's, I believe. Mine is in original condition (except the handle, original was wooden), but the blower went so I had to find one that fit. I found a Dayton with a 2" opening that fit the original pipe. There is an inlet pipe that goes inside the actual firebox and it snakes around inside (see pics below), and has two open vents on the top to push the hot air out. I am fixin to attach some pipes to the outlets to vent the air directly to the floor above.

Previously I was running this stove without the blower. It could be considered a "smoke dragon" if not run properly, which takes some finesse, to get the air flow right with the dual front vents and no damper. It eats wood, but man this puppy throws some major heat. My fire box is empty right now and my basement is sitting at a steamy 80 degrees from residual heat that the steal is still throwing off from my light duty pine burn earlier today.


















Here is a thread all about the All Nighter Stove Co : https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/all-nighter-stove-co/


----------



## mzadrick (Nov 19, 2015)

Jay, looking good! The blower definitely helps out big time. Glad to see you got it working! -Mike


----------

